# Milestone and couple of recent duck calls



## Macdietrich (May 18, 2014)

So as some of you may know I started making duck calls this time last yr. Yesterday I made my 100th duck call and it was quite a feeling of accomplishment to be honest. I never really intended to count them but just figured I'd # my duck calls because I really never #'d any of my other calls. Anyhow gonna give my 100th away to a lucky FB page follower as a token of appreciation for all the support they have givin me along the way! Anyhow here is call #100 (not quite complete as it's curently soaking in oil) but took pic last night before work. Hedge burl from @mja979 is what the material is with fancy band but the pic doesn't do the call justice!!!!. Posting a couple other call pics aswell to show some recent calls I've made
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/612FD38F-2FB2-4F34-9AE0-99E76EDAD319.jpg

Stabilzed black/yellow spalted pecan
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/08AD175B-CD75-42FE-8173-A08633FFE434.jpg
Stabilized gold cross cut spalted hackberry
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/22403ACA-F307-49C5-98E6-872365EA3386.jpg
Stabilized turquoise cross cut spalted pecan I think lol
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/91B1E5C2-700F-48F7-A6E8-85EE6D97FD66.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## manbuckwal (May 18, 2014)

Congrats on #100 ! Sweet looking calls !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 18, 2014)

Very nice looking calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2014)

Go Mac. Another year and 200 more calls. Those are super nice. Love that spalted pecan.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 18, 2014)

Saw your thread over on THO and hafta to agree that the B/Y pecan is off the charts along with the rest. You sure have set your mark in the industry with your unique call shape. Congrats on your milestone and rock on brother!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (May 18, 2014)

That's a fine looking set of calls!!! 

I really like the Pecan call.

Mark


----------

